# Imemsa Panga 18 build



## NoClueHowToHobby (Apr 28, 2020)

You ever buy something and after a week you think well why did I do that? This is this boat. I've done a lot of boating(had a live aboard, ski boat and several aluminum boats) but this will be the most work.

The idea: I've lived abroad several times and fish/dove out of pangas. I'm aware of their drawbacks but I was set on a boat that could fit in the garage and tow easily. Well in the past two months I've upgraded both my house(no hoa and larger lot) and vehicle(5,000lb tow capacity) so both of those don't really matter(Remember: "Why did I do that?").

The journey is to convert the bare hull into a CC with decks, trim tabs, minimal electronics. I've been inspired by several microskiffers and their layouts.


The first thing would be decks. I'd like to put nidacore or plywood decks in. Do I need to add stringers to the boat or can I glass the decks in on top of the existing stringers? The stringers are 40inches apart.













  








Imemsa With Measurements




__
NoClueHowToHobby


__
Apr 28, 2020


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes, you will need additional supports for whatever floor material used.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Congrats, looks like a fun project, would love to own one.

I'd just throw some old plywood down in-between stringers and be done with it!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I’ll buy it


----------

